# Google Chrome vs Mozilla Firefox



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Which one is better and why?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

mozilla firefox


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> mozilla firefox


Why's firefox better than chrome?


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Well their both equally good. Mozille is more towards security, and Chrome is more towards performance. That's what I read from an article lol. I use both though.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I prefer Firefox because of all the aps 


Firefox even has a anti-Sopa ap!!!......they're truly for the people.


Google is probably government sponsored and wants to track your every move now so eff them and their products.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to use FF exclusively, but I tried Chrome and it's faster and less cluttered so I prefer it now.



Knowbody said:


> I prefer Firefox because of all the aps
> 
> Firefox even has a anti-Sopa ap!!!......they're truly for the people.
> 
> Google is probably government sponsored and wants to track your every move now so eff them and their products.


https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/SOPA


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Opera is best. 

So few ppl use though.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I use firefox for most browsing. Why, I guess I started using it years ago and just still really like. Have no reason to switch, it serves me well

I use chrome only for my company email. I like how it works with Gmail, and other work related apps. 

Out of chrome and firefox, I still prefer ff for all general internet.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> Firefox even has a anti-Sopa ap!!!......they're truly for the people.


<3


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Firefox because for me Google Chrome crashed a lot, and a lot of the times some pictures wouldn't load and I would have to refresh the page sometimes more than once to see it. I also didn't like how it looked


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Safari>Firefox>Chrome>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Internet Explorer.


Safari runs the best & hardly ever Crash out of all browsers but no worthy apps.
Firefox crash but has tons of useful apps.
Chrome is just.....Chrome. Overrated because it's google.
IE....we all know about this.


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Chrome>>>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

successful said:


> Safari>Firefox>Chrome>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Internet Explorer.
> 
> Safari runs the best & hardly ever Crash out of all browsers but no worthy apps.
> Firefox crash but has tons of useful apps.
> ...


Wow someone who actually like Safari over everything else, I thought I was the only one


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Wow someone who actually like Safari over everything else, I thought I was the only one


Safari is a lot better :yes
Not sure about the PC version of it but the mac version runs smoother then all other browsers.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Chrome ez pz, even knows not to pixelate images that arn't full screen unlike every other browser.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> I used to use FF exclusively, but I tried Chrome and it's faster and less cluttered so I prefer it now.
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/SOPA


google and the government share the same bed, clicking on that ap probably helps the feds manage what you're doing thus making it easier to locate you much faster :no

google = does not respect piracy

I don't trust them, sorry


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> google and the government share the same bed, clicking on that ap probably helps the feds manage what you're doing thus making it easier to locate you much faster :no
> 
> google = does not respect piracy
> 
> I don't trust them, sorry


Cool, I can respect that.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I generally use Firefox as it's the first once I decided to use after I stopped using Internet Explorer, for some reason xD. But after reading this thread I'm tempted to download Google Chrome now o___o


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Jamipat said:


> Why's firefox better than chrome?


Dnt really know but ma yahoo mail runs better ...thats very IMP email account for me..my vote goes for Mozilllaaaaa


----------



## Pieface (Feb 15, 2012)

Used FireFox before, and now I use Chrome. 
I don't remember why I changed, but I like Chrome better now.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Chrome works a lot faster for me than Firefox, but I hate it. I might just be stupid, but how the hell do I access my bookmarks? As it is, I have to click the tool button on the top right, and then open the bookmark manager, and _then_ find the bookmark. Can't I just open a bookmark without opening a new tab first (a la Firefox)?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I have both Chrome and Firefox and my laptop but i tend to use Firefox for the most part. It has so many great apps and i like the way you can customize it with personas etc.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I love FireFox because of all the add-ons you can easily get for it plus I'm really quite familiar with the UI now since I've used it for such a long time.

My only gripe with it is that it has some serious memory problems, leave it up for a couple hours and you find yourself running up 1gb+ of memory which has a noticable impact on performance. It's something I can live with though, it's easy for me to just save tabs, close, and then reopen it but I can understand where that mightn't be a preferable option for people. 

Where Chrome is involved, if the interface is the same as earlier I don't want to touch it, the minimalist feel to it is just, well, too minimalistic.

IE... I hope I'm not being too judgemental here but seeing how they're "apparently" perpetually - I hope I'm not jumping the gun here - trailing behind on the latest web developments I reckon the world would be better off on web designers if they just tossed it out the window. Oh wait, you didn't even include IE :lol


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

I was using Chrome till Google decided to add an "Apps" page and "most visited sites" along with other features that they do not let you disable.

Back on Firefox.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I like both. In fact I use Chrome, Firefox and Opera quite often as some sites work better in one than in another. Firefox is my main browser though so I guess that gets my vote, mainly down to the extensive extension library and features. Chrome is perhaps faster and more stable, though Firefox has improved a lot lately...it used to crash all the time.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I use Firefox, but it's all customized with addons and buttons were i want them. I can't use the default Firefox, I'd prefer Chrome if it had to be default.


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Chrome FTW... Performance on chrome is much much better than firefox in my opinion. Its not cluttered. they left out most of the stuff that firefox and IE has which makes it faster. I think the customization on chrome is much cooler like Themes, all the themes are free. You click a theme then everywhere round the adress bar is customized(Like firefox) but with chrome when you click new tab you see a full screen of your theme


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

google chrome. plus i can play angry birds on it


----------



## Novembered (Dec 15, 2011)

Safari is my main browser, but between Firefox and Chrome I use chrome more because it performs more efficiently without the clutter. After I exclusively browsed with Firefox, I noticed that I didn't use most of the add-ons I downloaded.


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

Chrome is sooooo much better. It's much faster, it doesn't crash every 5 seconds, and it doesn't keep bugging me about updates every time I use it.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I've always used Firefox. I gave Chrome a shot, but I've just always used FF so I stuck with it. I know where everything is, I know how to change the things I want to, etc. 

I feel sorry for those who have to deal with browsers having a noticeable speed difference, all my computers seem to run them about the same speed. (I know, I'm not the norm) :blank I wish I knew what the hell you guys are doing to make it crash so often. I run Firefox on this computer for WEEKS without closing it, and the biggest problem I have is with Flash Player and Foxit hanging. Good thing I can kill the plugin containers with task manager and have them work again for a long time after restarting.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

internet explorer!!! im kidding


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Firefox.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Firefox has persona's, therefore.... 
Firefox = better

Chrome is a pain in the a** to me.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

I prefer Chrome. It runs a lot faster on my laptop than Firefox and gives me less issues. 

I used to use Firefox, but after giving Chrome a chance (and by chance I mean not using it for two minutes and then deciding I didn't like it like I did the first time), I greatly preferred it. There are a couple of things I like more on Firefox, but they're worth giving up for Chrome.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

GaaraAgain said:


> I used to use FF exclusively, but I tried Chrome and it's faster and less cluttered so I prefer it now.


same, although it took a while to get used to the new layout.. i like how chrome has gpu acceleration of web pages and is just generally so _fast_


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

I use both, but Chrome seems faster to me.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Personally I use both, when chrome crashes or has issue I use Firefox.. also I use Firefox for some page that simply don't work on chrome.. like Dubstep.FM XML Podcast list


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Opera is where its at guys

*sni!ggers*


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

firefox wins!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Mostly chrome for the last year or two, because firefox developed some annoying problems with fullscreen flash videos.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I use Firefox if I'm going to listen to music on youtube. Chrome always pauses/rebuffers for some reason.

Chrome for everything else because it's fast


----------



## Ambu (Jul 30, 2012)

Firefox is best for browsing.Using that you can download anything fast,also upload too.I am using the firefox latest version...Even if i open many tabs in the browser it will not get crashed ...It has many addons ,While using this browser i checked the browsing speed at the speed is Good.


----------



## Ambu (Jul 30, 2012)

Firefox is best for browsing.Using that you can download anything fast,also upload too.I am using the firefox latest version...Even if i open many tabs in the browser it will not get crashed ...It has many addons ,While using this browser i checked the browsing speed at *Scanmyspeed.com
* the speed is Good.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Firefox is better because Chrome is a Google product.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Chrome, it's faster.


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

Chrome... just faster! And prettier lol


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i use safari at home, but at work i prefer chrome to firefox.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I like Firefox better.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Chrome


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

Firefox because of debugging for web designers and because I've had it customized in generally in the same way for many years (where all the buttons are).

I use Chrome once in a while if a video refuses to load or something. I tried switching fully to Chrome but I couldn't get used to it. Installing an extension just to get a bookmarks button? Silly. It pains me the most because I'm becoming a Google fanboy after getting an Android phone recently.


----------



## MA70 (Jul 3, 2012)

Chrome


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Mozilla Firefox all the way!


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I like Google Chrome.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I used Firefox, but lately it's been crashing a lot. 

So I moved to Chrome.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

For people that don't like Google, they should check out Iron. It's built from the Chromium source and offers all of the same features of Chrome, just without all of the Google parts and various privacy concerns.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been using chrome for the last month or so. I used firefox for like 6 years before that. For some reason chrome is faster than firefox on my computer now, when there was no difference before.


----------



## kapa (Dec 31, 2011)

I wuvz the chrome.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Firefox, google is skynet so no thanks :cig :b


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

I recently switched from Firefox to Chrome because flash kept on crashing on me. Apparently adobe decided to make a better flash player update for Chrome and screw all the other browsers.


----------



## Bluefont (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been using google chrome on my computer for the last 3 years or so. I like how "minimalist" it is.
I like how easy it is to move the tabs in and out and how fast the browser is.

I still have firefox installed on my computer because I like to play around with it sometimes.

As for the mobile safari on my ipod touch 4g, it sucks. Ever since the ios5 update, its been frequenter crashing non-stop on most web pages 

The browsers I use on my ipod mostly is Opera mini brower (which sucks but I use it frequently because it never crashes as much as other browsers) and google chrome.


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

It's pretty cool how Firefox can use over a gig of your ram.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Arterius said:


> It's pretty cool how Firefox can use over a gig of your ram.


really, haha.

I'm used to firefox. If they'd update their interface and make it look better, less blocky and fewer hard edges, I'd like it more. That's the only complaint from me.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I find chrome to be faster alot of the time, and it's pretty simplistic which is ideal for browsing I think.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I use chrome but its more for the layout, the auto-downloads are annoying when I'm on some fishy websites.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Firefox is my favourite as I really like the layout and have gotten far too acquainted with my add-ons to relinquish them. I'm not a big fan of Chrome's minimalist style, but I'm not going to say Firefox is better since I hardly use Chrome in the first place to judge it. I've got Chrome installed when I need to check for cross-browser compatibility issues, so it's still pretty useful for me at times even if it's not my general browser.


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

I like Chrome. Fire Fox crashed a lot on me so I just switched to Chrome and I am happy with it.


----------



## Kryeger (Aug 27, 2012)

Google chrome works pretty well. worked with firefox some time ago , its still good cause it have some cool add-ons. So lets say they are both very good.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I use firefox because I'm used to it and I like the search engines feature which is easier than remembering shortcuts. I have chrome, too, but it seems pretty similar.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I changed to chrome when ff started crashing a lot. I guess it feels slightly faster/smoother but let's face it they are both pretty much identical. The only thing, why the heck isn't there a one-click bookmarks button on the toolbar on chrome, what were they thinking?


----------



## ShySmoker (Aug 27, 2012)

I use firefox


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

firefox


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

typemismatch said:


> I changed to chrome when ff started crashing a lot. I guess it feels slightly faster/smoother but let's face it they are both pretty much identical. The only thing, why the heck isn't there a one-click bookmarks button on the toolbar on chrome, what were they thinking?


Yep, same here. I miss FF, but Chrome is so much faster.


----------



## aaustin747 (Jul 23, 2012)

Anything made by Google is the best, period.


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I like Internet Explorer the best. I think it's been given a bad rap over the years due to the fact that it used to suck, but I don't think the haters have tried the newer versions. It's fast, safe, has a lot of the features of Chrome and FireFox, and best of all - it's already installed on your computer! :boogie

I'm sorry guys, I'm totally joking. I use Chrome, it starts up faster than FF. But I use FF for my job because they require it, it eats up a lot of memory but it's very customizable. So Chrome for performance and speed and FireFox for personalization and add-ons.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm using Google Chrome, the best web browser imo


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Chrome, just because it seems to be a good bit more lightweight than firefox. If system resources weren't an issue, I'd use firefox.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

chrome + adblock plus. i been using internet explorer since 2000 up until last year. decided to use firefox and it wasnt bad but i would get errors with flash, it would make the browser lock up and sometimes after closing it would still remain under processes [seems like it just hangs after closing it], and after a while of having a couple tabs open memory usage would sky rocket.

decided to use chrome and i never looked back! well except that it doesnt have and "erase all data after closing browser" setting witch i really like from internet explorer and firefox


----------



## Rich224 (Aug 25, 2012)

I go Chrome, did use firefox for along time but with every update they have it becomes a lot slower and very unstable.


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

I personally use Chrome. Not sure why people choose Firefox because of apps, seeing as Chrome has a much more robust developer community. Chrome has never crashed on me. I like its minimalist design. Its lightning quick. If you use other Google products (i.e. Android, Gmail) you get some pretty slick benefits. Pretty much the perfect browser IMO.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I still stick to firefox and firebug for web dev.

Call me a loyalist if you will.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Google Chrome


----------



## thekcw (Jan 28, 2013)

I use to swear by Opera, but it got too aggravating with how it was incompatible with a lot of sites. Was very innovative for it's time with the speed dial feature though that everyone else has stolen by now. Haven't used it in a number of years so I'm kind of curious to see if it's improved at all now that I mention it. 

I personally use Chrome. Sleek, runs quick and completely clutter-free.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Chrome because it's made by google, the only corporation's headquarters I don't want dirty nuked. Also chrome apps .


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Why isn't Internet Explorer an option.  jk

I've been using Firefox for so long, since beta releases. I've grown so accustomed to it and see no need to change. I have chrome installed as well, but only use it when I need a second browser running.


----------



## effortless (Jan 29, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> I still stick to firefox and firebug for web dev.
> 
> Call me a loyalist if you will.


Interesting

I use Chrome and the Webkit Web Inspector for Web Dev


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

Chrome. Unfortunately, Firefox become a very unstable browser. At least for me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Have been using nothing but Firefox for years. I've spent a lot of time tweaking it. Only thing that pisses me off is when they release a new version and a key add on is incompatible. I had a theme I really liked and the guy who made it never updated it. It's really just a matter of finding another theme you like but it's a PITA. A lot of themes are just terrible.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

mostly use mozilla, but occasionally use chrome (hate flash problems in chrome)


----------



## chrismorris (Mar 21, 2013)

Google Chrome is better than Mozilla Firefox.
Its very fast to use and supports inbuilt Flash player too.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Switched to Chrome last year after I caught the FBI Moneypak ransomware while using Firefox. I tried making my FF more secure with NoScript after that happened, but I found that to be a PITA.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Firefox is laggy and the scrolling is jerky for me. It also tends to hang up on random flash videos causing the whole browser to stop.

Chrome is immune to these problems, but it doesn't have all of the addons that firefox has, so I'm sticking with firefox for now.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> Firefox is laggy and the scrolling is jerky for me. It also tends to hang up on random flash videos causing the whole browser to stop.
> 
> Chrome is immune to these problems, but it doesn't have all of the addons that firefox has, so I'm sticking with firefox for now.


 I keep wondering why they keep putting out new versions of FF that have the exact same problems. I love Firefox but I don't understand why they insist on a new version every two weeks if they're not going to fix the damn thing.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> I keep wondering why they keep putting out new versions of FF that have the exact same problems. I love Firefox but I don't understand why they insist on a new version every two weeks if they're not going to fix the damn thing.


I got tired of the upgrades breaking things every few weeks, so I switched to the extended support releases which are only updated once a year (you still get security patches)

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/all.html


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

^ Lately, the only thing I've found the updates are breaking is the themes. So I stopped using themes.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Right now I'm using firefox. I can never use chrome longer than a month for some reason.


----------



## devik (Mar 24, 2013)

Chrome for personal use hands down. It's very nice in many aspects and syncing is much more simple if you have a gmail account. Whats great to is lets say your laptop is stolen, then all of your booksmarks, themes, addons, etc aren't lost.

For pirates, developers, and business owners - I would go with Firefox. 

I use both, Chrome for play and Firefox for work.

PS Explorer has become a lot better with version 10 but I personally still avoid it at all cost.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I have used both but I landed on Firefox. 

The ad blocker is nice...mind you they both have the add on available, the fox just runs better on my netbook! :clap


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Chrome, just because I'm used to it.


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

I use Chrome...
I like it mainly because it's simple, no clutter, and runs great for me


----------

